# Heading South List



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Getting to be that time of year, so I thought I'd post this thread as a way for those heading south to be on the lookout for each other. Also would be useful if you want to buddy up with someone, as well as passing on info.

I'll start heading south after the Annapolis Boat Show, with no set schedule, besides staying in front of the colder weather. Hope to see most of you at some point.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

John...that is a great idea. I am going to make your post a sticky through November so that anyone heading south can hook up with others right here regardless of departure time. Hope you're enjoying Solomons!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks cam. Solomons is okay if you're into restaruants. Lots of places to anchor though.

Was just thinking, this would be a good way for people looking to do some crewing as well.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Thanks cam. Solomons is okay if you're into restaruants. Lots of places to anchor though.


Love the dry dock, and they have really good sandwiches over at the grocery store next to the laundry on the main road, down from west marine. 

Unfortunately that is the extent of my contribution to this thread since I am stuck here for the winter. When it freezes here I'll be sure to think of you snow birds.


----------



## wmiii (Jun 28, 2002)

*Heading South too!*

We'll be leaving East Tennessee heading down the Tenn/Tom Nov 1st (insurance restrictions) going to Bradenton, FL to get a bottom job and spend Thanksgiving with our Daughter, Grandson and Son in law.
We'll then run down to Marathon for the Christmas Holidays before shooting across to the Bahamas early Feb.
We plan on going down to the Exumas and GeorgeTown before heading North through the Abacos on the way back North up the East coast for 2008 Hurricane season.
We'll keep a look-out for others from this board.
See you "out there",
Wm
OPTIMYSTIQUE
IP 37-30


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

We cheat a bit now. Got tired of the trip back to Toronto and the cold trip down in the fall so we start from FL now. This year the boat's in Fernandina Beach. Start the middle of November work our way to Miami and then across to Nassau. We're usually in the Miami area before Christmas and head across as soon as there's a window. Keep an eye open for "Breathless", B393.


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 19, 2007)

We are heading south this year via the ICW for our first trip to the Bahamas. We will be leaving from our home port on the Chesapeake Bay around 10/15. 

This trip has been a long time coming, and to say we are looking forward to it would be a bit of an understatement. Hope to see many of you along the way.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> Love the dry dock, and they have really good sandwiches over at the grocery store next to the laundry on the main road, down from west marine.


That's Woodburns. Excellent sandwiches. Good salad bar also.


----------



## captainlouie (Jun 20, 2007)

My wife and I and our two dalmatians will also be heading south. We plan on leaving from Norfolk on October 12th plus or minus a day or so. Our boat is a 27' catalac catamaran named Irie. two hulls and two dalmatians - can't miss us. This will be our first trip south so we'd love to cross the stream with anyone interested. Looking forward to it!


----------



## RandyonR3 (Oct 2, 2005)

*South - from out west*

Headed to mexico in late October, early November. Stops in Cabo, and LaPaz for a month before crossing over to Z town and points further south. Hope to make Panama in early march and then its across the pond.
Randy & Ramona on R3


----------



## bottleinamessage (Aug 6, 2007)

We're in Annapolis now and plan to head south around Oct. 15. Will head to New Bern for the GAM then on south to FL and cross to the Bahamas.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

When posting here perhaps a boat name might help. "Breathless" B393


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

We are taking Split Decision a Beneteau 36CC on oue first trip down the ICW. Our plan is to cross from Lake Worth to West End Bahamas then spend a couple of months cruising the Abacos. Leaving from Annapolis around Oct 6 or 7 depending on preparation and weather.

Herb DuBois


----------



## bottleinamessage (Aug 6, 2007)

Vasco as usual you are spot on!
We're aboard Far Niente a Jeanneau SO42.1


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Leaving Brunswick, Ga around mid November to Lake Worth and then on to the Bahamas.
S/V Windswept 1


----------



## kmclarke (Aug 19, 2006)

We will be leaving from New Bern after the Cruisers seminar and heading south along the ICW with stops at NASA and Universal Studios. Then off to the Bahamas about the middle of Nov wx permitting of course. Look for us flying our Canadian flag on our NEW to us Kelly Peterson 44.
Kevin ,Melissa,James and Caleb
Solange IV
24 days,12 hrs to go.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We will be leaving Wilmington NC sometime in Dec...maybe as late as just after Christmas...headed down the coast to Lake Worth then across to the Bahamas...from there down to the Caribbean for a bit before heading to the Canal and out into the Sth Pacific in April/May sometime....thence onwards to NZ in November...from there who knows...Hope to run into some you fine people on the way!!!....We'll be in a blue Stevens 47 named Arielle...Look for us!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Anybody heading down the Chesapeake this week? I'll be leaving Solomons tomorrow AM, probably for Smith Creek off the Potomoc, or on down to Fishing Bay at Deltaville depending on progress made.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey beez...another nice spot just past the Potomac is reeedville on the Wicomico. Easy in and out to the Bay if you are on the move!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

RandyonR3, that's pretty much my track leaving on the 1st of November with a stopover at Catalina, San Diego and Ensenada for clearance. I've a Hardin ketch "Blythe Spirit", maroon trim white hull keep a look-out.


----------



## morganmike (Oct 31, 2006)

We are in Annapolis now, leaving today to continue on for Norfolk, hope to be there by the weekend. I'll be trekking south through the ICW in November. I'm pretty sure I saw Aria here the other day. 

Morgan 30 sloop "Windsong", homeport Mystic, CT

Mike


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Mike - I left Sunday morning. Now at Hampton. Just for some perspective, took me one day to Solomons, one day to Deltaville (Fishing Bay) and one day to Hampton. Will leave today for a short hop to just before the lock on the Dismal Canal route, then one day to Elizabeth City.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Leaving in 3 wks for our fourth winter in the Caribbean. Plan to cruise between Puerto Rico and the Grenadines this season.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

SpecialD...are you headed offshore to get there?


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

We too are heading south .. leaving Annapolis sometime in the next week or so. Quick stop for bottom paint in Deltaville then down the Bahamas. We will be offshore for the passage south with stops in Charleston and then ? as we hop down the coast before crossing.


----------



## bottleinamessage (Aug 6, 2007)

Finally! Departing this morning (as soon as it warms up a little).
Tonight, Solomon's as we head to FL and then Bahamas.
See you all out there!
Jay
s/v Far Niente


----------



## SAILBOY05 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Southbound*

Hello snowbirds,
I am making my first trip south on my own boat, The S/V Karen Lee, leaving lake Michigan Oct 24.
Heading down the Chicago River to the Illinois to the Miss. to the Ohio to the Tennessee to Kentucky Lake to the Ten-Tom waterway to the gulf, and to the Keys. Just Might throw in a trip to the Bahamas.
Looking for you guys, but I guess you are already ahead of me!

Sam


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Speciald Again. This year we will be going with the Carib 1500 altough the last two years we went by ourselves. Yes, we will be going offshore the entire trip. My 85ft mast and 7ft draft keep me out of the ICW. Our first trip - 3yrs ago was our first long off-shore passage - We were first overall in that year's rally on a new boat for us that we had only had out of the slip 4 times during the Summer while we were doing a re-fit.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

*Hello Fellow "Hurricane Birds"*

I know we can't be distinguished from the "Snowbirds", but I'm flying with those whose home cruising grounds are Florida and we flee to the north during the risky season. We left Maine onboard Aythya, our Morgan 41, and are now languishing in Charleston; soon to depart for some time with family on the St. John's river. This year we have elected to skip the islands for winter and cruise up the gulf coast to Tarpon Springs. 'living aboard since 1972 and we can't seem to give it up,-isn't it grand? 'take care & joy,- Aythya crew, Stewart & Nancie Force...We'll see you on the water!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Team Hughes (Linda, Bill & crew dogs - Murphy & Trapper) of Joie de Vivre heading south from homeport Annapols to Bahamas, possibly DR. Departing late Oct. after next cold front via ICW, bumping out when possible, crossing from Miami Beach after T-giving. See you on the water!!


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, we are lumbering along. At Tidewater in Portsmouth, VA today. Boy, if I ever needed to be humbled about the properties of my boat - this is the place. The only thing smaller than my boat in here is a dinghy next berth. Megayacht after megayacht.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

brak - if you take the Dismal Swamp route, be sure to note restricted openings are at 9 and 3 at both ends.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

We took the Virginia cut, I am writing this as we are anchored in Blackwater creek
BTW, what would be a good marina in Beaufort-Morehead City, NC area to leave the boat for a week or so?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Brak...suggest Town Creek Marina in Beaufort just before the bridge on your port. Are you headed down the Alligator River route or the Pamlico sound route?
If Alligator River...remember that marker 3 GREEN has been moved well west/southwest of marker #1 and older charts will not show this and you may run aground thinking that marker #5 is marker #3!!


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

*Rock Hall to Norfolk/ Elizabeth City*

I'm not a regular southbound cruiser but I acquired a boat in Rock Hall, MD and I am bringing her home to ELizabeth City this weekend so I thought I'd pipe in.

Puffin is a Nicholson 31, white with a green dodger. We've had to do a good bit of commisioning following a long time on the hard so there's no telling how smoothly this trip will go.

The plan is to leave Rock Hall early Friday morning and get south as fast as we can.

If you you see us drifting across your bow with two dumpy middle-aged guys screaming at each other feel free to offer advice and assistance.


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

*Radiant Abacos Bound*

We'll be heading to the Abacos after some engine work in NC. Plan to depart around Dec 8. Any ICW tips (Alligator River route)?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

halyardz said:


> We'll be heading to the Abacos after some engine work in NC. Plan to depart around Dec 8. Any ICW tips (Alligator River route)?


Which way you coming from the Chesapeake? If via the Swamp, if you make 6 knots you can make it through the Alligator and the canal to the Pungo in a long day. I stop at the bottom of the Alligator, then make a easy run to Belhaven. The Belhaven Waterway Marina makes a great marina stop if you're ready for a good shower and need any supplies. They will run you to the Food Lion grocery.

You can also make it through the cut at Hobucken from the bottom of the Alligator in a long day. Then it's a easy run to Oriental and a half day from there to the Beaufort Inlet if you plan on going offshore.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*TWO WARNINGS FOR Soutbound ICW*

1. I've been listening for the past few days to Coast Guard calls for boats aground in the mouth of the Alligator River (north end). *Once again...MARKER #3 HAS BEEN MOVED WELL WEST OF MARKER #1....GO TO MARKER ONE HEADED SOUTH AND LOOK TO STARBOARD FOR MARKER #3....THE MARKER YOU SEE AHEAD OF YOU IS MARKER #5 AND THERE BE SHOALS THERE!!

*2. The CG came on today and announced the CLOSING of the Dismal Swamp Canal route beginning 10/30 until further notice due to low water in Lake Drummond. The ICW route EAST will remain open 24 hours/day at locks and bridges and is the suggested route even now.

Have a safe trip all!


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I did get grounded 2 days ago at the entrance to Alligator river. I heeded the advice on marker 3 and that part went fine. And just when I thought everything is fine, past last marker there the depth started going up real fast  So, I figured we strayed too far left (there is a shallow spot to the east of last green marker past shoal, 7 I beleive). Turned more to the right and - whoops, there it was. So we got lots and lots of lumps on the keel, but fortunately the engine got us off of there. 

So, to everyone - be careful, that marker G3 is not the end of the story. Where the chart shows 5 feet east of green 7 is not too shallow, but just south of red 8 (again, from memory,numbers might be off) the shoal continues down to about 3-4ft.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the additional info Brak...if it is any consolation...you are one of many this year!! Safe trip!


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

John,
I got permission from the boss man today        
will be leaving on aprx Nov 15Th weather and dry dock on both of my work boats depending. right now I'm the happiest person on the planet.


----------



## SAILBOY05 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Just an update*

Hello all,
I finally have a dependable wi-fi, and soon I can get everything updated.
Gas is the biggest problem on the Illinois waterway, and the Mississippi, I am going to buy two 5 gal. jerry cans when I can find them. Today I landed in Grafton, it seems nice, and it was easy to find in the dark(not reccomended) We will probably leave tomorrow to the Mississippi, and beyond. Coming into Grafton our speed increased 2MPH, nice current.
I will be posting something later.
Sam


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Sailboy - you have a long stretch from Demopolis, AL down to Mobile, AL without much in the way of facilities ahead of you.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Matt - good to hear. I'll be heading down to Morehead City, NC to meet up with brak in a day or two. Then I'll know if we're buddy boating from there. Do you have some place in mind to meet up in Florida? Not sure how much of an impact TS Noel will have getting down the coast, but if I can go offshore, I can make pretty good time heading south.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Leaving Annapolis today for Hampton. Will probably sit there until Monday to allow Northern winds to pass before heading toward Tortola.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Now in Hamton waiting for storm to pass. Will probably leave here on Sunday for Tortola after the stream calms down.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Special...did the Carib1500 leave yet? Are you tagging along? Safe trip!!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

brak said:


> Boy, if I ever needed to be humbled about the properties of my boat - this is the place. The only thing smaller than my boat in here is a dinghy next berth. Megayacht after megayacht.


Are single man fighter jets humbled by giant crewed bombers ? I think NOT.


----------



## SAILBOY05 (Dec 19, 2005)

This is definitely a learning experience, I've bought 5 jerry cans, and I am now in Green Turtle Bay talking with others who have done this before. The Tennessee river lock was closed, so I had to take the Cumberland, very pretty glad I got to take it. I am going to look at that stretch you mentioned, and someone else offered advice in Mobile, so Here we Go!
Sam


----------



## gclayton (Dec 24, 2002)

*Planning for next winter*

Unfortunately I was not able to head south this year as planned. I am however defiantly going to get it done next year for the winter.

I have a C 30 and will possibly be singlehanded unless I get crew or the Admiral changes her mind about flying down to meet me and sails instead.

While I have sailed from ME to NY this is my first trip south and would appreciate any info and opinions on the trip.

If I have crew I think I would prefer offshore vs ICW. From there what are the +/_ on Bermuda VS Bahamas and from there possibly the Caribbean. I hope to have 3 months Jan thru March.

As an aside, this thread is excellent for those like me who can only sail south vicariously through all your postings. I hope you continue to post and chronicle your progress and events.

Thanks to all.
George
"New Perspective" C-30


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

*Split Decision Gemini Catamaran*

Left Baltimore November 1. In Norfolk now doing repairs and resting. Probably head down the Dismal Swamp this weekend. If you want to keep up with my whereabouts, I'm blogging the trip at nautib.blogspot.com .

Scott


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

NautiG - The Dismal Swamp Route was closed Oct 30. Unless it's been reopened, you'll have to take the Virginia Cut.

_Currently at 34 12 22 N 77 48 01 W, Wrightsville Beach, NC_


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

At Home in Tortola

We had a boring trip from Hampton, VA to Tortola; arriving after 7 days and 14 hrs of mostly motoring in little wind. We motored for over 100 hours. We will be down here for the next 7 months before returning to the Chesapeake in May.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey...nice going SpecialD...enjoy the BVI's!


----------



## wmiii (Jun 28, 2002)

We finally made it to Dog River in Mobile, AL. It took us 2 weeks to get here from East Tennessee, but even with the short days and foggy mornings, we are this far South.
We'll be heading across the Panhandle over to Panama City, then down to Bradenton for Thanksgiving.

Wm Mayberry
OPTIMYSTIQUE
IP 37-30


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

We should get out of here by next Wed. if things go at there presant pace.
first stop will be Sarasota if the weather is nice we should be there next week end.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Bummer. Checked it out online, and the dismal swamp is indeed closed. Thanks for the notice, John.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
nautib.blogspot.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just stopped in Ensenada for country clearance, for what I thought would be a day only. I didn't want to stop, thinking I'd rather clear in La Paz or Mazatlan, but the alternator was acting up so I decided to come in and figure things out. BIG MISTAKE. I remember from several Newport to Ensenada races that slips were pricy, that was the captain's job, I was crew, but they've gotten higher, 3 days at the cruise port marina for $165 but they did have hot showers. No longer can you anchor in the harbor, and I didn't see any moorings. 

Anybody heading south, suggest you bypass Ensenada and do the immigration/customs hustle someplace else.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ouch Ian... ouch... glad to hear from you though.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Now in Puerto Del Ray in Puerto Rico. Will stay in the Spanish Virgins for a week or so then off to St. Marten for Christmas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SV Calixta has headed south from Chesapeake. We did both offshore and the ditch. Right now in St Augustine, FL. Waiting out christmas and then a jaunt over to the bahamas for about three months. looking for other boats that want to come. we're doing abacos first thn traveling throughout th island chain. Keep a lookout, we're wanting to meet ya'al.... davit


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Just finished an overnight offshore run, St Augustine to Fort Pierce. Will take a slip tomorrow to do laundry and shopping, then either down to Lake Worth for an overnight, or all the way to Miami. Depends on weather.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

PB, I escaped you again. Left Lake Worth on November 30th crossing to the Bahamas via Memory Rock. Spent the night on the banks with little wind and waves then on to Great Sale. We are currently in White sound on Green Turtle Key where we cleared in. Weather and people have been fantastic so far. Hope to go around the "Whale" soon and then on to Marsh Harbour.


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

Admiral Rose & self are heading down the ditch from Solomons, MD, currently docked near Oriental, NC for some engine work. Will resume in January with crossing to Bahamas. Hope to see some of you folks in the Abacos.

Jim & Rose on "Radiant" Tartan 33 classic


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Went around "The Whale" 2 days ago the seas were quite benign with just a gentle swell, although the wind picked up in the afternoon to 20 knots. Good test of the anchor in Marsh Harbour where we are now. Expect to be in the Abacos for the winter. Look me up on S/V Wind Swept if you are in the area.


----------



## wmiii (Jun 28, 2002)

*We made it!*

We are finally in Marathon, FL tied to in a slip at Sombrero, Dockside.
We left East Tennessee Oct 31, came down the Tennessee River, Tenn/Tom Waterway, across the FL panhandle to Panama City then down to Clearwater. We spent Thanksgiving with our daughter in Bradenton then eased on down to Venice, Ft Myers Beach, Marco, Little Shark River and finally a great sail down to Boot Ket harbor.
We'll keep OPTIMYSTIQUE here until around Feb., before starting our trip to the Bahamas.
Wm mayberry
OPTIMYSTIQUE
IP 37-30


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Made Marathon this morning, on the end of a tow rope. Clogged a fuel filter last night at 4 am and just as I was tightening the bleed screw, got hit by a large wave and the momentum caused me to overtighen the screw and break off the head. Had a great sail though until dark and then this morning managed to beat into the wind on the jib and meet the TowBoatUS guy at the entrance to the harbor.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ahhh....the joys of sailing! Well, at least you're in a good place with everything you need now Beez...all best...


----------



## cheapboxofwine (Jun 6, 2007)

Our 33' Storebro named Windfall can be added to your going South list. We started in Ashland WI and are currently in St. Augustine, FL. We are at a crossroads at the moment of where to go next. But the warmth of the sun sure is nice compared to the Minnesota winter we have left behind!  

Mattias, Carrie, Liv and Hanna on s/v Windfall


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Made it to St. Maarten. 24 hrs from Fajardo,PR to St Maarten, DWI. Waiting in Simpson Bay for the 9:30 Bridge opening into the lagoon.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

SpecialD...nice passage! Good pizza on the dock in front of Simpson Bay Marina!! Have fun!


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

Will be leaving Jacksonville on Jan 8th, working down the coast and then heading to the Abacos from most likely West Palm Beach. Anyone else planning on heading over around then?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

kptmorgan, We're in Jax also, River City Brewing Co, and departing southbound Jan.14th. Our usually route would follow you through the Abacos, but we're turning the corner and up the gulf coast this winter. We poke along sooo sloowly that we probably won't pass by,-true "cocpit potatoes" we often limit ourselves to 30 or 40 miles a day,- staying here and there for a few days, 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Anchored off South Beach. Much warmer this year, taking our time. Will go down to Key Biscayne on Friday and probably cross on Saturday, bound for Nassau to clear in then to the Exumas. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Back in Simpson Lagoon after Christmas in Captain Oliver's. Spent 2 days in St. Barth's - fried 24v. battery charger - plugged it into 240v. outlet and alternator on genset froze up. Electec working on both.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

One hour to midnight. "The weather is here, wish you were beautiful."


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Got a new alternator for genset and replaced the Mastervolt 24-100 alternator. (see above) It was on sale at Electec for only $2400! Everything worked for two days then the water pump on the genset self-destructed - one more part on the way from Fisher Panda. Any one interested in buying a slighly abused 12kw genset - cheap!....


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

$2400.00 sure buys a lot of solar panels.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I think that my genset is toying with me. Put in the new waterpump today after the set screw on the impeller rotorooted the inside of the last one. Ran for an hour and then the primary fuel filter clogged up. I think it hates me but at least it gives me something to do. By the way, I do have a wind generator but it is on the 12v. side for instruments, etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We're headed from Stuart to West End Bahamas mid to late Jan. This is our first Gulf Stream passage, and we're looking for some new friends to cross with. Anybody heading that way drop me a line.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hippy...welcome. May I suggest you cross from west Palm Beach or further south rather than Stuart...you will have a much easier time with the Gulf Stream AND cruisers waiting for weather to cross.... anchor and wait in the NORTH end of LakeWorth so you can EASILY pick up travel companions there. Do a search on " Bahamas" or "Abacos" and you will find a wealth of suggestions on crossing and passagemaking to the Abacos.


----------



## jwnorris (Mar 18, 2000)

*Great Lakes to St. Augustine*

I am planning on cruising my 39' sailboat down to Florida beginning June 2008. I have 8' draft so I'll be taking bluewater routes. I am looking for crew for the Great Lakes and Erie Canal legs and have a captain/wife pair for the NY to St. Augustine sail.

It would be nice to join a flotilla or have some contacts along the way. If your planning a like trip I would like to hear from you!


----------



## MtnMike (Mar 5, 2007)

*Finally outa here*

Flying into Tampa on Fri. Feb.15th. Taking a week for final prep on the boat. ("91" 43' Hunter Legend) Leaving Tampa on the 23rd and working our way around the Keys and up to West Palm Beach. Trying to be there by the 29th of Feb. After that we're taking the first window out to the Banks. Hope to see some of you out there. I'll keep you posted on our whereabouts.
Mike


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fair winds Mike.


----------

